# Forfait sans engagement Virgin Mobile



## yret (26 Octobre 2009)

Je trouve l'offre de forfait Paradyse sans engagement 2h + SMS/Internet/Mail illimités + 5 n° illimités tous opérateurs à 36,90  interessante.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? A t-on le droit aussi à un mobile au même prix qu'un autre abonnement ?


----------



## Pooki (26 Octobre 2009)

Oui, ça me semble très intéressant même !!!
En général les téléphones avec forfait bloqué sont plus onéreux à l'achat.


----------



## yret (29 Octobre 2009)

Il y a aussi de nouveaux forfaits:

- 3h + SMS illimités pour 19,9  / mois
- 5h + SMS illimités pour 29,9  / mois

ce sont aussi des offres vraiment intéressantes si on n'a pas besoin d'internet et emails sur son mobile ...


----------



## Pooki (30 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Il y a aussi de nouveaux forfaits:
> 
> - 3h + SMS illimités pour 19,9  / mois
> - 5h + SMS illimités pour 29,9  / mois
> ...



Oui mais dans ce cas, je ne vois pas du tout l'interet d'acheter un iPhone !!!!


----------



## yret (30 Octobre 2009)

Je ne crois pas avoir parlé de vouloir acheter particulièrement un iPhone ... 

j'hésite entre plusieurs modèles de photophones plutôt car, moi, l'internet et le courriels, je préfère rester avec mon MacBook; c'est gratuit avec les bornes Wifi et bien plus confortable qu'un écran de 3,5" ! 

ce sera donc un Nokia 6600i, 6700 ou un Sony W995 ...


----------



## Pooki (2 Novembre 2009)

Excuse moi. J'ai tout de suite penser à un iPhone puisque nous sommes dans la partie: Forum iPhone-iPod >Opérateurs 
Désolé, déduction trop rapide :rose:


----------



## yret (2 Novembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas grave ! 

Mais il faut que j'arrive à me débarrasser de mon forfait bouygues actuel ...


----------



## fadem (25 Novembre 2009)

Si tu l'as contracté après juin 2008, tu ne dois au max qu'un quart de la somme restant due (loi chatel)


----------



## yret (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci mais c'est fait ... sans frais depuis hier ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2009)

Sans engagement ? Je le vois pour 12 ou 24 mois sur leur site...


----------



## fadem (26 Novembre 2009)

http://www.virginmobile.fr/nos-offres/forfaits-sans-engagement-libertysim.htm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




yret a dit:


> Merci mais c'est fait ... sans frais depuis hier ...



Comment t'as fait ça si tu étais encore engagé ?


----------



## yret (28 Novembre 2009)

Cas de force majeure: contrat de travail à l'étranger ...


----------

